# Cpl. Yannick Scherrer killed by IED 27  March 2011



## dapaterson (27 Mar 2011)

CBC is breaking the story:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/03/27/afghanistan-soldier.html

A Canadian soldier has been killed by an improvised explosive device in Afghanistan.

Cpl. Yannick Scherrer was 24.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Mar 2011)

RIP brother.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Mar 2011)

CTV news: http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20110327/canadian-soldier-killed-110327/

The Canadian Press

Date: Sunday Mar. 27, 2011 10:42 PM ET

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — Another Canadian soldier has been killed in Afghanistan.

Cpl. Yannick Scherrer was on a foot patrol Sunday near Nakhonay, southwest of Kandahar city, when he was killed by an improvised explosive device.

The 24-year-old Montreal native was on his first tour in the country.

It's the first Canadian death in Afghanistan since Dec. 18, when Cpl. Steve Martin died from an IED during a foot patrol.

The latest death brings to 155 the total number of Canadian military members who have died as part of the Afghan mission since it began in 2002.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Mar 2011)

RIP Cpl Yannick Scherrer.   

Please extend our condolences to the family and friends of Cpl Scherrer.


----------



## medicineman (28 Mar 2011)

RIP Troop    

MM


----------



## krustyrl (28 Mar 2011)

Condolences to family and friends.   RIP..          :yellow:


----------



## armyvern (28 Mar 2011)

Another of Canada`s best has made the ultimate sacrifice, in Canada`s name, on behalf of the oppressed and those less fortunate in this world.

May we always remember his sacrifice and honour his memory.

My condolences to Cpl Scherrer`s family, friends and fellow soldiers.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Mar 2011)

Sad news, indeed.  Thoughts and prayers to Cpl Sherrer's family, friends and compatriots.


----------



## nairna (28 Mar 2011)

RIP Cpl. Yannick Scherrer. My thought are with your family and friends in this difficult time.


----------



## MightyQuinn (28 Mar 2011)

Thank You.  :'(


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Mar 2011)

RIP Cpl Scherrer.  


May your friends, family and brothers-in-arms be comforted in knowing that you'll always be remembered.


----------



## manhole (28 Mar 2011)

Our condolences to his family and friends.....


----------



## AmmoTech90 (28 Mar 2011)

RIP Cpl Scherrer.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Mar 2011)

A face I recognize.     R.I.P.  Cpl Scherrer.  My deepest condolences to his family, comrades and friends.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2011)

From the CF news release:


> One Canadian soldier was killed when an improvised explosive device detonated during a dismounted partnered patrol in the Panjwa’i district of Kandahar Province at approximately 12 p.m. (noon) Kandahar time on Sunday, March 27, 2011.
> 
> Killed in action was Corporal Yannick Scherrer, from 1er Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, based at CFB Valcartier, Quebec serving with 1er Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group.
> 
> We are all thinking of the family and friends of our Canadian fallen comrade during this sad time. We will not forget Cpl Scherrer’s sacrifice as we continue to bring security and hope to the people of Kandahar Province ....



Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2011)

News Room
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Corporal Yannick Scherrer

NR 11.037 - March 27, 2011

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of Corporal Yannick Scherrer in Afghanistan.

“I would like to express my condolences to the families, friends and colleagues of Corporal Yannick Scherrer , who died as the result of an improvised explosive device strike while on patrol in Afghanistan.

Corporal Scherrer served valiantly alongside his comrades as part of the United Nations mandated, NATO-led mission that is working with Afghans for a better and brighter future for Afghanistan. 

Corporal Scherrer was an extraordinary Canadian whose commitment and sacrifice for his country will always be remembered.”


----------



## Jungle (28 Mar 2011)

He was killed on the 27th, shortly after 1200.

Repose en Paix

Je me Souviens


----------



## gun runner (28 Mar 2011)

Rest in peace Corporal. My condolences to the family, friends, and his unit.


----------



## zander1976 (28 Mar 2011)

RIP and Thank You


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2011)

Our sincere condolences.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2011)

Death of Corporal Yannick Scherrer

March 27, 2011

Message from His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Corporal Yannick Scherrer

  

OTTAWA— My wife, Sharon, and I join Canadians in mourning the death of Corporal Yannick Scherrer, who was killed by an improvised explosive device while on patrol in the Panjwa’i district of Kandahar Province in Afghanistan. He was serving with 1er Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, based at Valcartier, Quebec.

Corporal Scherrer answered the call to service and dedicated himself to the cause of peace, security and the rule of law in Afghanistan. He defended these principles with great courage and integrity, earning the respect of his fellow soldiers and bringing honour to the Canadian Forces and to all Canadians. His sense of duty and devotion will not be forgotten.

Canadians are united in sadness by the loss of Corporal Scherrer. Our thoughts are with his family, his loved ones and his comrades-in-arms, to whom we offer our deepest condolences.

  

David Johnston



-30 -

Media Information:

Christelle Legault
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0278
christelle.legault@gg.ca


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to Cpl Sherrer's family and friends.


----------



## Danjanou (28 Mar 2011)

Rest in Peace Cpl Sherrer


----------



## TN2IC (28 Mar 2011)

Rest in Peace Cpl Sherrer.

I wish I didn't have to meet you on the ramp like this. 


Pro Patria


----------



## RememberanceDay (28 Mar 2011)

Thank you Corporal. You gave your life for this country, and the nations thank you.

Saalam! Dia leat!  :yellow:  :cdnsalute:


----------



## wildman0101 (28 Mar 2011)

RIP Cpl Scherrer  
You will not be forgotten  
Condolences to Comrade's ,,, Family
and Friend's.   iper:
Scoty B


----------



## Fatalize (29 Mar 2011)

RIP CPL Scherrer


----------



## nuclearzombies (29 Mar 2011)

To our fellow Canadian:

Thank you for your service, we will NEVER, ever,  forget you.    

*RIP*  :yellow:


----------



## JBrock (29 Mar 2011)

RIP CPL Scherrer
You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Mar 2011)

News Room
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home

MA – 11.003 - March 29, 2011

OTTAWA - Our fallen comrade, Corporal Yannick Scherrer of the 1st Battalion Royal 22e Régiment, based at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Valcartier, Quebec, will return home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing, CFB Trenton, Ontario. 

When: Wednesday, March 30, 2011 at 2 p.m. 

What: At the request of the family, media will be permitted on the tarmac. 

Corporal Scherrer was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated while on operations in the Panjwa’i district of Kandahar Province, at approximately 12:00 p.m. local time on March 27, 2011.  

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors: 

Media representatives are asked to confirm their attendance with Captain Jen Jones, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, Tel: (613)965-2041 or e-mail: jennifer.jones@forces.gc.ca.

Media representatives should arrive no later than 1:00 p.m. For more information, please contact Captain Jen Jones.

As this is a solemn and formal occasion, all attending are requested to dress appropriately.


----------



## Sizzle709 (29 Mar 2011)

Rest In Peace Corporal Scherrer.. May we never forget the great sacrifice you made for your country and your people.


----------



## kstart (30 Mar 2011)

Sad loss.
Condolences to the family, friends and regiment of Cpl. Scherrer.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (30 Mar 2011)

RIP Corporal


----------



## sean m (31 Mar 2011)

R.I.P Cpl Scherrer.


----------



## Navalsnpr (31 Mar 2011)

RIP


----------

